# My new Appaloosa !!



## lilnickers (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd like to introduce my new boy, Windy Knoll Farms Luke. I have always wanted an appaloosa, especially one sporting a blanket!

I got this colt from someone who is selling out and gave me a super deal on him as he knew Luke would have a good home with us. I had originally planned to geld him as I already have a stallion and use him for showing and parades. But.....he is so well conformed and colorful, I am wondering if I should try to hardship him in some breed registries. He has WCMHR papers. His dam and back are all AMHA and his sire is only WC, but also is a blanket appy.

I am thinking I cannot reg. into AMHR unless he is AMHA first(but then he may go over in height then that wouldn't work)

Can he be registered with ApHC? Being a miniature?

Is there another appaloosa registry for minis?

Thanks so much. This boy has been here only 3 days and has calmed down tremendously, and I am falling in love with him


----------



## Genie (Jun 25, 2012)

_I love appies too. He's very nice. _

_Sorry, can not help with the registration questions. They are very helpful at both registries, so they would be the best to ask. _


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 25, 2012)

No, both ApHC and POA have height limitations. ApHC has a closed registry only allowed a very few breeds, POA would not accept him either. Unfortunately unless he qualifies to hardship AMHA right now, you are out of luck because that book is closing as well. Without A papers, hardshipping to R is closed.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 25, 2012)

If he's over three and under 34" you can hardship him AMHA, then hardship AMHR. You can't just hardship him AMHR, unfortunately.

I'm not entirely certain, but I seriously doubt you can hardship him ApHC.


----------



## lilnickers (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you for answering. That is what I was afraid of..... I may just leave him as he is. Any other appaloosa registries out there for minis?

It is really too bad these registries have closed their books in cases such as this guy. I know back in his lines, they were registered....but all the changing hands and not updating papers leaves some horses without.

Thanks again.....I can still show him off....I am just lovin' those spots


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 25, 2012)

Depending on his pedigree, you could check with the Falabella/ Falabella blend........


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jun 25, 2012)

There is the International Spotted Horse Registry. They allow all registrations of pinto, appaloosa, and pintaloosas. They offer a variety of programs including online horse shows. Its a nice registry and I was involved with it when it first came out but can only afford to do so many registries.

http://internationalspottedhorseregistryassociation.yolasite.com/


----------



## lilnickers (Jun 25, 2012)

Sire: Windy Knoll Farms Diablo (WCMHR)

Dam: Nor-Lea's Rose To Remember By Jack (AMHA)

Grandsire: Pleasantdale Silver Fream (AMHA)

Granddam: Gypsy Rose Lea (AMHA)

JMS Miniatures, I just checked out the ISHR.....looks like a possibility. Thanks.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 25, 2012)

Love those spots. I had a full sized horse colored exactly like your boy, best horse I ever rode. Miss him forever.

Geldings are GREAT. I highly recommend. Check out my avitar... my boy was great as a stallion and terrific as a gelding. Gorgeous doesn't mean you should feel obligated to breed him, there is a huge world out there for awesome miniature horse geldings. I know nothing about the registries... just putting in my 2 cents as to how terrific it is to have a beautiful gelding. drool, your horse is gorgeous.


----------



## REO (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats on your new spotty boy!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 25, 2012)

As others have stated if he measures in under 34"s you can hardship him into AMHA then transfer to AMHR, but it is very expenseive to hardship into AMHA, If I remember correctly it is around $1000 then the fees for AMHR which is only 100 this year only. It is several hundred dollars less expensive to hardship in a gelding, but you would need to download a gelding form from the registry for the vet to fill out when applying. There are other expenses to consider as well, since he would need to be inspected.


----------



## Jill (Jun 25, 2012)

What a pretty face AND a cute butt!!! Congratulations


----------



## valshingle (Jun 25, 2012)

AMHA is $1200 plus DNA and inspector's expenses for a stallion; $200 plus DNA and inspector's fees for a gelding.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 26, 2012)

I looked at hardshipping my stallion after I got him. But then (after seeing how much it cost) I had to re-evaluate why I got him. I got him because I liked his personality and liked him as a horse. Not because I was looking for a stallion. He was 10 years old when I got him and the people I got him from had only used him as a stud for 5 years. I decided to geld him so I could put him in with my mare. I'm glad I did. I figure there are enough amazing quality mini's out there without me adding to the pile just because I have a stud.

That being said, if it's something you really want to do then go for it. Gelding worked for me and I am happy but don't let anyone convince you which way to go. It's not like you can change your mind after surgery


----------



## MinimotionW-S (Jun 30, 2012)

How old is he, & How tall?


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 30, 2012)

I wouldn't hesitate to geld him... There are tons of stallions out there who are registered already. Your guy is beautiful and will still be beautiful as a gelding!!! The horse in my avatar, I think he's talented and pretty... And he's also a gelding! I don't have a barn full of mares to breed so I never mind having a gelding to enjoy. A lot of people feel a gelding is more limited than a stallion because you cant breed but you can enjoy a gelding more...

I wouldn't hesitate to geld him... There are tons of stallions out there who are registered already. Your guy is beautiful and will still be beautiful as a gelding!!! The horse in my avatar, I think he's talented and pretty... And he's also a gelding! I don't have a barn full of mares to breed so I never mind having a gelding to enjoy. A lot of people feel a gelding is more limited than a stallion because you cant breed but you can enjoy a gelding more...


----------



## Gayze (Dec 9, 2014)

lilnickers said:


> Sire: Windy Knoll Farms Diablo (WCMHR)
> 
> Dam: Nor-Lea's Rose To Remember By Jack (AMHA)
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that I'm re-opening an old thread, but....

*Holy Cow!* My Kestrel is your boy's half-sister! They have the same sire. Her registered name is Outback Miniature's Diablo's Patches. Do you have any photos of Diablo, by any chance?

She is the little silver-dapple appaloosa on the right in my profile icon.

--Gayze


----------



## lilnickers (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi Gayze!

Now that was a surprise email! Your Kestral is a pretty girl and yes, related to my boy. I tried to see your profile picture larger, but it wouldn't let me. I am "friends" with Outback Miniatures on Facebook, so I do know who they are. I love the appaloosas', too. I have more pics of Luke on our FB farm page, Little Jimmy's Creekside Minis. I may have a picture of Diablo, I will try to find it and get it to you.

Karin


----------



## AngC (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice spots (I never much liked spotty horses until Nicky decided to come home with me.) Yours has a cute face too.

Maybe before you geld him, you might do the LP test that UC Davis offers. I've been thinking about that for ours. Not because they're registered but just because I'm curious... how a leopard spotty and a non-spotty made a blanket spotty baby.


----------



## lkblazin (Dec 10, 2014)

Very handsome guy



. I have know idea about registering him. But will be following this thread for a couple of my girls.


----------



## lilnickers (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you




To update, financially I wasn't able to register him with AMHA/R, but did register him in a little known registry ISHR and he was already with WCMHR. These registries aren't your rated registries, but it gives the horse owner paperwork showing his lineage and ancestry heights and colors, which is great reference material.

And yes, I did do the LP test on him and the results were LP/lp meaning he has a 50% chance of passing on his spots. So in 2014, his first foals were born....beautiful babies, but no spots. Both dams were solid.

From doing my own research, I have found that the leopard, varnish or snowflake appys have a bigger chance of passing along spots, and often this is where the blanket appys are produced. But more often than not, the blanket appys don't pass on the spots.

Luke is the mellowest stallion, but I will likely geld him , because I would really like to show him. And show off that beautiful butt of his


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 11, 2014)

Lilnickers - LIKE< LIKE<LIKE!!

and that butt is beautiful!


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 11, 2014)

Congrats!! He is beautiful!!!


----------



## Gayze (Dec 12, 2014)

lilnickers said:


> Hi Gayze!
> 
> Now that was a surprise email! Your Kestral is a pretty girl and yes, related to my boy. I tried to see your profile picture larger, but it wouldn't let me. I am "friends" with Outback Miniatures on Facebook, so I do know who they are. I love the appaloosas', too. I have more pics of Luke on our FB farm page, Little Jimmy's Creekside Minis. I may have a picture of Diablo, I will try to find it and get it to you.
> 
> Karin


Hi, Karin. I've just connected with OBM on Facebook, too, and we've been sharing pictures and chatting. I've got one pic of Diablo from Kelly, though it shows his beautiful spots, it's a bit dark and hard to see his face. If you have others, I'd love to see them. 

There are other pictures of Kestrel and her stable-mate, Starling here, if you'd like to see them. It's so nice to meet you and Luke!

Starling and Kestrel


----------

